# Matrix 4 and 5 in the works apparently



## Vault (Jan 24, 2011)

> Well this one came out of left-field. While attending a U.K. event to promote latest film Henry's Crime, Keanu Reeves revealed that the Wachowskis are planning two more Matrix movies.
> 
> According to AICN, Reeves met with the Wachowskis over Christmas, at which time they announced that they had "completed work on a two-picture script treatment that would see him return to the world of The Matrix as Neo."
> 
> The pair have already met with James Cameron to discuss the potential use of 3D, with Keanu claiming that they will be looking to shoot a movie that will revolutionise the action genre in the same way the original did.



I would happly welcome this if its anything like the first one  But come on  3D?


----------



## Gunners (Jan 24, 2011)

Martix is a movie that could work in 3D *Shrugs*. Putting that aside I thought the film reached its conclusion with the 3rd one, I guess not. Hopefully they don't cheapen it.


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2011)

3D is just a way to counteract piracy with higher ticket prices  I really dont see what the hype is about.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't really see the point in pirating movies when they come out this day and age. I mean I tried it with one movie, I forgot which, and the quality was just incredibly poor I had to wait until it came out on DVD and downloaded the rip.


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2011)

You are always going to find some cheap bastards who will watch no matter how poor the quality. 

But i thought Neo died  Add to the fact that he was blind so in the real world his all but useless. Unless the machines clone him


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 24, 2011)

He did'nt "die"; he just collapsed, and the Machines took him away. The Oracle hinted that he was still alive. As for his eyes I'm sure they can be fixed, and if not well it does'nt matter if he's useless in the real world, since in th Matrix he is a demigod.

But yeah, this is surprising, to say the least. And 3-D is really just a gimmick.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 24, 2011)

loved all the movies so it would be nice to new ones, hopefully we get more epic fights.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 24, 2011)

I want actual confirmation besides, Keanu.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 24, 2011)

Sounds like a horrible idea. Won't see it in less it gets good reviews.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 24, 2011)

They already fucked the mythology with movies 2 and 3 why exploit and ruin more an original epic masterpiece .


----------



## Bart (Jan 24, 2011)

This could be utterly brilliant.

The Matrix itself is one of my favourite films, if not my favourite; Reloaded was pretty darn good if you consider it, but not close to the first one, and Revolutions ... well ...

@masamune1

*Neo died, but then again you see what he sees when he's being dragged away; that leaves for quite some debate.

It looks like the machines may have kept Neo's mind; that being if he was killed.*

Reloaded and Revolutions were essentially the same story, and that's why they both lacked so much :WOW


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 24, 2011)

So is there another one


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Bart said:


> @masamune1
> 
> *Neo died, but then again you see what he sees when he's being dragged away; that leaves for quite some debate.
> 
> It looks like the machines may have kept Neo's mind; that being if he was killed.*



It was ambiguous, but with hints that he lived. I take this news of a sequel, and the fact that he was cast in it, to be confirmation that hes still alive. 

Think the whole "your mind makes it real" debunks the idea that his body is dead but his mind lives; then again, it is Neo, so there might be exceptions.


----------



## Bart (Jan 24, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> It was ambiguous, but with hints that he lived. I take this news of a sequel, and the fact that he was cast in it, to be confirmation that hes still alive.
> 
> Think the whole "your mind makes it real" debunks the idea that his body is dead but his mind lives; then again, it is Neo, so there might be exceptions.



But then again maybe is he dead and self-resurrects himself, given the fact Neo's been paralleled with Jesus since the first film. Even the Wachowski's said that the trilogy symbolises, in order - birth, life and death.

I'm still not sure why he was glowing though


----------



## The World (Jan 24, 2011)

Neo became a Ghost in the Shell/Puppetmaster at the end of the third movie.......I can see him come back.....

There was also that somewhat disappointing MMO......

They should probably just have a future timeline where alot of people have mastered the Matrix and bend reality in it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 24, 2011)

the oracle said he would be back, never been wrong before:ho

don't know how i feel about this, i share the same opinion as bart when it comes to the last sequels.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't know... I'd probably watch it. I enjoyed Matrix 2 and 3 to an extent, I'm not one of those blood-lusted fanboys that are out on a Wachowski brothers witch hunt or anything. 

But 3D?  Fucking hate 3D. 


Also, couldn't they just use another Neo? If I am understanding the 3rd movie correctly, he is just one of many, many Neos, and even his coming to power and saving the day was part of the Matrix's programming. Sure he was a special iteration, but an iteration nonetheless. Maybe a prequel.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Nah The back story to The Matrix was told in The Animatrix so that kills that idea so I'm guessing that something unforseen by the Machines pops up inside The Matrix and Zero-1 sends forth its hero Neo to deal with the situation.


----------



## Bart (Jan 24, 2011)

All I'm thinking is whether they'll use Agent Smith.

If Smith is Neo's opposite, then should he still be alive?

Or maybe just a new type of Agent.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll believe it when there's a trailer.


----------



## Bart (Jan 24, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I'll believe it when there's a trailer.



Do not try to bend the spoon. That's impossible. Instead, only try to realise the truth: there is no spoon. Then you'll see, that it is not the spoon that bends, it is only yourself.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Also, couldn't they just use another Neo? If I am understanding the 3rd movie correctly, he is just one of many, many Neos, and even his coming to power and saving the day was part of the Matrix's programming. Sure he was a special iteration, but an iteration nonetheless. Maybe a prequel.



If we assume that the Council Leaders were the original founders of Zion, the ones the last Neo was told to pick out of the Matrix while _his_ Zion was being burnt to the ground; and given the rule that you never free a mind once it's reached a certain age said Council members were probably in their late twenties at best (Neo was too old at 35/ 36- at least, thats the age Keanu was when he made the first film)......

In other words, you're probably looking at about 40 years at minimum between Neo's, and thats just assuming that the Council members are the ones who were freed first. Which is unlikely, considering just how populated and built Zion is. It could be as much as a century, or even more.

Basically, unless there is some loophole, or they are planning to set the next films far in the future, this will probably be the same Neo. Especially given what the Oracle said about seeing him again (as the Neo's are all different people, who just happen to look the same). It will probably revolve around Morpheus or others out searching for him or something.


----------



## Black Vector (Jan 24, 2011)

Personally I think the peace between humans and machines will end. The only plausible peaceful conclusion would be Neo getting the power to clear the sky of darkness, allowing man and machine to live as equals instead of a symbiotic/controlled relationship.


----------



## Bender (Jan 24, 2011)

God fucking dammit

ENOUGH SEQUELS


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 24, 2011)

Ah crap, I thought we were done with shitty movies from those two.

They should have stopped with the first Matrix movie before they fucked up the mythology.

In the first movie he was supposed to be a God at the end.  Since the world was all just code he could manipulate absolutely anything with a thought, then they downgraded him to basically being just a really good fighter who could fly.


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 24, 2011)

I didn't really care for the last two.  I kind of limp along pretending that they never happened.  It would be killer if these new scripts could achieve the same effect as the first - but I don't think it's possible.  The Matrix had a lot going for it, not the least of which was a pretty fresh plot.  How they revealed the story was done very well.  It would be difficult if not impossible to recreate that effect as part of it is just the newness of it all. And I can't really say I liked the story itself after the first film.  Perhaps it's just that I see the execution of the latter two movies as clumsy in comparison to the first.  IDK 

I hope these two are as good as the first.


----------



## Bender (Jan 24, 2011)

Matrix Reloaded was hot

Matrix Revolutions took a nose dive and landed in the same steamy pile of crap that the godfather III did.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 24, 2011)

poor Wachowski Brothers, going back to the only series that made them famous since their last 2 movies failed. (I liked ninja assassin though)

the more i think about it, the more i wonder why would they start this up again when the ending concluded everything. humans are free and the matrix is now a peaceful virtual land. which was the point of the movies.


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 24, 2011)

^ More Agent Smith me thinks


----------



## Bender (Jan 24, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> the more i think about it, the more i wonder why would they start this up again when the ending concluded everything. humans are free and the matrix is now a peaceful virtual land. which was the point of the movies.



They destroyed their peace in Matrix Online games tho

And if these movies are a continuation of that Wachowski brothers are getting the middle finger from me.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 24, 2011)

Is there really any point to making more?


----------



## Chee (Jan 24, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> Is there really any point to making more?



$         $              $


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 24, 2011)

I was thinking of editing in "and besides the money", but I didn't. Dammit Chee, think of something else


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 24, 2011)

Retcon Matrix 2 and 3 then it _might_ work


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 24, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Retcon Matrix 2 and 3 then it _might_ work



Wouldn't it be wonderful if these movies actually _are_ retcons of movies 2 and 3?


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2011)

Retconning would be stupid  But then again a wonderful idea :rofl


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2011)

I loved all three original movies.

I'd watch the crap out of 4 and 5.


----------



## Federer (Jan 24, 2011)

Hollywood and sequals.

They are running out of ideas.


----------



## Huntress (Jan 24, 2011)

what the hell 
stop with the sequals already, its really fucking lame and boring. noone wants to see matrix 345: the money maker.
god if they want to make loads of episodes, make a tv programme or something, not a fucking movie.

fuck off 3D, ur shit, ur glasses are annoying to wear over my own glasses, u give me a headache, ur a ripoff
i hate the movie industry. theres a few decent people who are true artists, but the rest are just hideous fake money grabbing whores.


----------



## Slice (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm still ignoring the existance of part 2 and 3. And so i will any further installment to the series.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 24, 2011)

hope they will be good like part one was


----------



## Butcher (Jan 24, 2011)

This could be really good, or really fucking horrible.

Hopefully their break will make them realize how to make a better movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2011)

Do they actually have the guts to make another one after the horror that was Revolutions? If they do please keep the over bloated dialogue to yourself and less Zion.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 24, 2011)

Well it's fake so whatever.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 24, 2011)

They're gonna suck .


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 24, 2011)

Just Blaze said:


> Well it's fake so whatever.



No - it wasn't fake; they changed their minds.  I just hopped off the phone with Keanu.  Basically what happened is that the Wachowski boys read this post:  


*Spoiler*: __ 





PaperAngel said:


> what the hell
> stop with the sequals already, its really fucking lame and boring. noone wants to see matrix 345: the money maker.
> god if they want to make loads of episodes, make a tv programme or something, not a fucking movie.
> 
> ...






became deathly afraid for their lives, and pulled the plug on the whole project.  I've been told that they will even be offering a public apology for _Reloaded_ and _Revolutions_ next month.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm not sure how I feel about this, but part of me is really interested in finding out me information.


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 25, 2011)

I personally am excited. I hated how the last one ended. What baffles me is how they expect to attract new fans, and bring in old fans. The Matrix is kind of confusing, most people wont be able to jump into a part 4 after so long of a time. It should be interesting none the less.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jan 25, 2011)

This has crappy written all over it, but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Bart (Jan 25, 2011)

Not exactly ^

This could be utterly brilliant.

You've heard of Cloud Atlas? The Wachowski's are involved in writing the screenplay; a book which many directors, let alone writers, would not even touch due to it's challenging material.

P.S. I could definitely see the Wachowski's pushing IV and V forward due to Inception; wouldn't be surprised :WOW


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2011)

Every possible movie is in the works.  But more often than not... ideas like this one are abandoned.

As of now, this remains a rumor.


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Jan 25, 2011)

3D is good for some films, but for Matrix, that's a no.  Besides, I am not happy with Mr. 
Reeves right now.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 25, 2011)

3D is good for no films it's a cheap stunt to lull people into thinking mediocre at best movies are worth watching and paying at a premium for.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 25, 2011)

I would think if it was good for _any_ films _The Matrix_ would be one of them. It is the kind of film 3-D was made for.

Not that it _should_ be in 3-D, just that at least its not a film for which 3-D is largely pointless.


----------



## Bart (Jan 25, 2011)

Apparently it was confirmed as a _"hoax"_.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jan 25, 2011)

Bart said:


> This could be utterly brilliant.
> 
> The Matrix itself is one of my favourite films, if not my favourite; Reloaded was pretty darn good if you consider it, but not close to the first one, and Revolutions ... well ...
> 
> ...



Pretty much this.

I'm a true hardcore fan of the Wach. brothers and of the Matrix series so I will definitely be attending the midnight showing it this is true. 

If these next movies are anything like the first one then it will be a success.

Edit: Hoax? nvm :[


----------



## Evilene (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank Jeebus it was fake.

*remembers watching Revolutions and the headache it caused.*


----------



## eXze (Jan 26, 2011)

Even as hoax... If they could completely retcon both sequels and make actual continuation of the story - I'm all for it.

But no 3D.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 26, 2011)

The Matrix Reloaded and The Matrix Revolutions are Side Stories and The Matrix IV and The Matrix V are the true continuation of The 1st Matrix film. In The Matrix IV we learn that Agent Smith is really Neo and Neo is really Agent Smith and that Zion is Zero-1 and Zero-1 is zion less confusion is allways a good thing no?


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Jan 26, 2011)

Glad it was a hoax.  Now if only the live action Cowboy Bebop movie was a hoax.


----------

